# What to buy...  Atomic C-7 or Atomic Diva 9:6???



## nh10ring (Feb 19, 2006)

My wife is a high end intermediate skier. Height 5'10", weight 150. Skies in the Northeast on groomed trails. Generally does tight turns. She is torn between a choice of the Atomic C-7 or the Atomic Diva 9:6. Is one far more superior than the other?? What would you suggest??? Any info on these two would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Catul (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't know anything about these skis, unfortunately; is your wife pretty much set on these two - has she had a chance to demo them (or others)?

My wife is also a decent intermediate and we just went through a search for new skis.  She based her decision on the graphics  , I tried to narrow the list down based on reviews I'd read about the women's skis.  Ended up buying K2 One Luv's, they just came in today, she'll probably ski them later this week.

The K2 Luv series of skis has been very popular with women of all levels, definitely take a look (maybe even a Burnin' Luv, their higher level/stiffer ski for advanced women).


----------



## flexbert (Feb 25, 2006)

*Atomic C-7*

My wife started back skiing this year after about 12 years away from it.  She is an Intermediate skier, about  120 lbs and 5' tall.  She bought the Atomic C-7 in a 148cm without demoing anything and is very happy with them, although she finds them a bit heavy to carry and going up the chair.  This is her first time on shaped skis and she is very impressed with how easy it is to turn the skis.

--flexbert


----------

